
Our Secret Sauce: Why our sales team can outperform yours. - bound008
https://elasticsales.com/blog/2012/12/07/our-secret-sauce-why-our-sales-team-can-outperform-yours/
======
hackerella
Great read. Do you guys do all verticals or do you have any specialties?

